# Bandit is going to be a therapy dog!



## lvl (Mar 28, 2009)

Who says rescue dogs have issues? This is our beautiful former foster boy. He's going to be working with special needs children-- I'm so happy for him! Story HERE. We miss him a TON, but can't ask for a better ending.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

Oh my. I saw an ad for Bandit here in craigslist because I remember those ears! My son and I wanted to adopt him so badly but because of restrictions knew I couldn't. He is such a beauty and whomever has him sure is lucky! 
Thank you so much for helping give this guy a second chance!


----------

